# camping



## the r.o.c. (Oct 14, 2011)

after a heart attack, a tree stand fall, i decided not to sleep on the ground anymore. i started looking for a pop up, but didnt like any of the really used ones i looked at.  then turned to regular campers.  after several look-see's, i found a 16' frolic.  ive had to do a major clean up, been sitting under a cover for 4 years.  but the water heater is working, along with the furnace, the a/c, toilet and stove. all lights work. i replaced the toilet,gas valve in water heater, the faucet in kitchen.  i talked the guy down $500. so now im ready for camping.  taking it to the club for 3 days next week. then i'll see.


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 14, 2011)

Perfect hunting shack right there. I have one a little smaller, works great. Mine is a 72 Aspen, 14'. No turlet, no A/C, couch makes a bed and table makes bed. 2 burner stove, and a small closet. The furnace worked perfectly in it until it got flooded out when the river over flowed the swamp I keep it in. I put a propane heater in it, like the ones in houses, now, even on the coldest nights, and the lowest flame possible, you have to keep the windows open.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 15, 2011)

my wife said she would go camping if it had a few things.  i live close enough to the hunting club that i can get it home.  we're both retired and are going to camp together a couple nights during the week.  but like i said its gonna be good for these old broken bones to sleep in a warm off the ground camper.  good luck this year, roc


----------



## Maggie Dog (Oct 28, 2011)

*Frolic camper*

Here is a picture of my 1967 Frolic camper at the deer camp. I enjoyed fixing it up.
 When my kids were young we spent many a cold night in that camper.
It's home now, its in need of a remodel. Been working on it some.
Enjoy , for the price it's a great camper.


----------



## Heron2000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like a great camper you found - those old campers are so much fun to camp in.  a lot more fun than the new ones
i have a 1969 TT - it's just the right size for the two of us plus a grandkid or two


----------



## thurmongene (May 14, 2012)

NOTE to any of you,  when you're tired of it, let me know.  thx,...


----------



## Bob Shaw (May 15, 2012)

Get out and go camping! Enjoy some of our great state parks and Corps of engineer parks. You may find a whole new lifestyle to enjoy in your retirement.


----------

